# Craftsman Stalls after about 15 minutes



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

A friend of mine has a craftsman riding mower model #502.255791 with a 10 hp 4 cycle electric start craftsman engine model #143356232. When he starts it up it will run for about 15-20 minutes then it will stall and won't restart. He thinks it is over heating cause when he waits about 10-15 minutes it will start back up again and then run for about 15 minutes and then stall again and so on. He took the top cover off the motor and exposed the fly wheel and used the air compressor to blow out every nook and cranny that he could, and also cleaned the carb and the carb filter and sprayed it with carb cleaner; they seem to be good. He also checked the fuel lines and filter and they don't seem to be the problem. He changed the oil and added SAE 30 oil to her and still has the same issue. 

What could his problem be?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Have him try running it with the gas cap just slightly loose. The cap may not be venting.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> Have him try running it with the gas cap just slightly loose. The cap may not be venting.



Or the coil is getting hot??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That unit is kind of old,and appears to have a Tecumseh engine,which Sears says is no longer available.I'm betting it still has points/condenser,and that the condeser is separating,when hot.If so,try to find a newer coil that doesn't need points/condenser.


----------

